# The Imitator picture thread



## rozdaboff

I wanted to start an Imitator picture thread for a couple of reasons. First - they are great frogs and still my favorite thumbnail. I think that they often get overlooked (especially the nominat) with all of the newer thumbnails out there. But the real reason for this thread is to try and find pictures to use in the ASN Imi TMP that we hope to have completed by the New Year (or shortly thereafter). 

So please post any pictures you might have of Imis (any kind - nominat, intermedius, Tarapoto, Banded intermedius, Yuris). Please identify the type of Imi, as well as line info if you have it. Don't worry about your skill as a photographer - post 'em all. I may contact you regarding your photo(s) to get permission to use them in the TMP. Photo credit will be given.

I'll get it started. These are all older pics - so some of you have probably seen these already.

Banded Intermedius (Tan)

















Intermedius (Tarlton)









Nominat Imitator (INIBICO)

















Tarapoto Imitator (Stewart 2007)









Tarapoto Imitator (Linbo)

















So please - post away.


----------



## gary1218

Imis were my first thumbs 

nominant imi from Phil Tan.









tara imi - Tor Linbo line by way of Phil Tan


----------



## Corpus Callosum

'tarapoto' (Linbo)


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Well played Oz! These are amazing little frogs that are under-rated at times.

Uhern (Tarlton as some call it) Imitator Intermedius

Male









Female


----------



## reggorf

So hear are a bunch of my pics. I have so many more but this pretty much covers most of the better ones and ones i already had uploaded to photobucket. Enjoy! not sure why some of the pictures look smooshed.

Nominat Imitators
Froglet with 3 tads








Female(came from Brians Tropicals)








Male imi( came from Brian Sexton)








3 froglets from my pair
























females fighting








female








male with tad








female








female










Todd Kelley line intermedius
Froglet

















male and female








male with tad


----------



## bellerophon

Imitator intermedius - Phil Tan line from dartfrog depot



























Imitator nominal - Nabors from jon werner / jeffreyvmd


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

If I remeber from a previous post, the third down is via Frye, so it would be Uhern line. Always beautiful pictures Lee. I love that variation in the Itermedius.


----------



## Rich Frye

Great pics!

Rich


----------



## sounddrive

standard imi


----------



## kwazarr

Ranitomeya imitator 'Tarapoto' from Understory (DI-BTT)

Male


















Another male 


























Female










Male #1 and Female










Ross.


----------



## Brian Ferriera

oz you rule..what a great idea 
Babies








Tadpole Getting ready to come out








Female








Male








Male


----------



## bobberly1

I was waiting to see your pics on here, Brian. Stunning, by the way! Soon they'll be mine...


----------



## IndianaJosh

Gosh these guys are so hard to get a picture of!!










and


----------



## herper99

Great Thread!

Male transporting Tad.









Peeking out of a brom.









Imi sitting on a brom.









Male Imitator.


----------



## kyle1745

Good stuff, and in my opinion one of the toughest frogs to take pictures of as they are so metallic.


----------



## Brian Ferriera

The hardest thing I have found is my frogs are a really dark green..in the pics they come out looking really yellow with greenish legs..in reality they are a bright green with blue legs..
Brian


----------



## markbudde

So on the topic of getting good colors out of imis... Does anyone supplement them with naturose? I think they mostly have iridophores, which shouldn't need naturose, but I might be wrong.


----------



## markbudde

And here are my pics (shot through the dirty glass with a P&S)

Kelley line intermedius by way of Phil Tan
Ma and Pa (I actually saw the egg come out just before this shot was taken)









And junior


----------



## sports_doc

Oz, I literally spent 30 min uploading pics for your thread b/f my IE crashed and I lost everything...

I'll try again at some point...once I'm 'over it' 

Great pics everyone.


----------



## Brian Ferriera

Messing around with the new camera color came out better on them but its still more yellow then I would like..maybe someday I can afford to get something better then a point and shoot. But any ways Enjoy!
Brian


----------



## MonarchzMan

Nominant Male - Nabors Line


----------



## sounddrive




----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Wow, those are green JP! Very nice indeed.


----------



## dom

nabors line ......nominate









































































if anyone has good sexing eyes and would like to pm me with the sexes of them that would be awesome. i have my suspisions but these are my first thumbnails and i would like some confirmation. gracies


----------



## barbar0

'Alto Cainarache' (nominat?)


----------



## hexentanz

Do the Nominant lose color overtime or do they always remain a deep metalic green/blue?

Everytime I see a pic of them they always look different. 

/me will post pics next saturday when i get mine!


----------



## sounddrive

color depends on locality and morph.








this ons not the best pic but this is tad feeding time in my imis tank. apparently it takes both males and the female to feed every time.


----------



## chispas

Unsexed Intermedius


----------



## Brian Ferriera

OK last one I promise..the new camera seems to take much better pics
This one shows the color pretty darn close..they are a bit more metallic green and blue then this but its by far the best one yet








1 day old clutch of eggs








Tadpoles getting ready to come out.








Brian


----------



## markbudde

It might be worthwhile to link this thread (and the sister threads of other species) from the respective care sheets.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Great idea Mark!


----------



## sounddrive

Mywebbedtoes said:


> Great idea Mark!


 absolutely, a picture says a thousand words


----------



## Mac




----------



## kwazarr

Took a few this morning!







































Ross


----------



## pinkjello

Here is a pic..
Tarapoto from Understories


----------



## jackxc925

Bump! this thread is too good to let die so here goes nothing! Also the standard imis are from black jungle and dart frog depot if anyone has line information. The intermedius are phil tann from d.f. depot as well.


----------



## sounddrive

2 males and one of the offspring.


----------



## kwazarr

New Tarapoto froglet (originally from Mark Pepper's line)











Ross.


----------



## Marinarawr

I reiterate...


----------



## afterdark

Marinarawr said:


> I reiterate...


That amelanistic imi is even cooler in person - granted, I saw it as a tad a few weeks back - but still pretty freakin awesome!

Thanks for posting him/her Ross!


----------



## bobberly1

Not the best pics, but I figured I'd throw them in here. They're the same thing, really.


----------



## Brian Ferriera

thier is the first imitator i ever morphed out and its looking good thier...nice shot mike
Brian


----------



## herper99

Great pictures on this thread. I guess I'll add some Veradero imitator pics...


----------



## jackxc925




----------



## lamaster

Couple of my ladies hanging out.


----------



## lamaster

First baby froglet


----------



## sounddrive

what line are they lamaster. they appear to be to completely different lines.


----------



## lamaster

sounddrive said:


> what line are they lamaster. they appear to be to completely different lines.


They were sold to me as "Tor german blue leg" but they look completely different i agree.


----------



## afterdark

lamaster said:


> They were sold to me as "Tor german blue leg" but they look completely different i agree.


Wow - very interesting frogs. The bottom frog looks like the 'Chazuta' morph that is coming in shortly...


----------



## lamaster

afterdark said:


> Wow - very interesting frogs. The bottom frog looks like the 'Chazuta' morph that is coming in shortly...



What does this morph look like? I haven't heard of it.


----------



## afterdark

lamaster said:


> What does this morph look like? I haven't heard of it.


From the imitator TMP:


> Frogs from the Chazuta population are currently being bred by the Understory Enterprise program, but have not yet been made available to the private hobby. A small number of these frogs imported independently of the Understory project are currently being bred in North America. The Chazuta population is phenotypically similar to the hobby Intermedius, but since it has locality data associated with it and the Intermedius population does not, the two populations should not be mixed.


In addition, I have heard the that legs on this morph have a great deal of variability - blue, green, orange, peach, etc etc. So yeah, just going but the large spots on your frogs torso and the green legs - that and I had never heard of Tor German Blue Leg before. The only inconsistency is I think Chazuta have larger spots continuing onto the legs - similar to intermedius. 

Do you have any more photos of your frogs? How many in the group?

Imis are crazy! lol.


----------



## lamaster

this is another picture but out of focus










I have three adults in my breeding group. I guess I just assumed the the tor line was a common "Standard" imitator line I didn't know much about the imi lines. I also assumed that it was normal to see that much variation between individuals.


----------



## edwing206

Here's my one of my 2 cool new little guys I got today.


----------



## herper99

edwing206 said:


> Here's my one of my 2 cool new little guys I got today.


Sweet! Congratulations.


----------



## edwing206

Thanks! They are so much fun to watch!


----------



## bellerophon

one more for the thread


----------



## Anoleo2

Great pic Lee. It's got great balance.


----------



## markbudde

bellerophon said:


> one more for the thread


That's an incredible picture. Thanks!


----------



## edwing206

New guy on the block: Lamasi wannabe, .


----------



## kwazarr

A couple of Tarapoto shots

Adult female









New Froglet


















Ross.


----------



## onefstsnake

Truly awesome pictures!

I cant wait to get my Intermedius. Im thinking 5-6 for my 75g tank.


----------



## thedude

imitator is an awesome species, i only have one morph though. nice pictures everyone!


here are some veradero...


----------



## edwing206

Great pictures Adam! What camera and lens are you using? Nikon with Nikkor lens right? 105mm?


----------



## Julio

sweet camera work! what kind of equipment are you working with?


----------



## thedude

ya luis its a 105mm nikkor macro lens. im using it with a nikon d80. thanks guys, once in a while the frogs are patient enough to let me yake a good one!


----------



## onefstsnake

My two that I got yesterday.



















Both are out of focus a little. didnt have time to setup the tripod...jumpy little guys haha.


----------



## batrachiophyle

this has to be one of the greatest picture threads ever put together!! fantastic photos for a fantastic species!! bravo!! i'll try and get some decent pics of my new little _imis _before too long as well.


----------



## Brian Ferriera

A few shots...


----------



## markbudde

I like the symmetry on this guy. Very standard cross pattern.


----------



## ab1502

one of my intermedius


----------



## Estrato

My intermedius


----------



## Fyre

Beatutiful frogs. They look so happy and inquisitive!!!!! NICE!!!!

_____

tj


----------



## chivers

Female, standard imitator
















Belly shot, veradero


----------



## Devanny

Heres some pictures of the imis im working with. Some of the pictures suck because they dont sit still enough to focus the camera.

Imitator Nominant (my favorite morph)


















































































Imitator Intermedius


























Imitator "Banded"


----------



## Peter Keane

Wow.... all gorgeous frogs and all nice pics ... I love this frog and all of it's morphs... my personal favorite.. very personable they are not shy (though not sure of the veraderos, mine are coming in July) and more morphs are on the way.. very exciting to be a dart frogger these days... Thank you all for sharing your pictures..Peter


----------



## Julio

love those banded immis!!


----------



## dartsami

A few nice shots.

Cainarachi Valley








Varadero


----------



## johnc

This thread needs some love.

Tarapoto (UE):




























INIBICO CV (this is a young frog):










Intermedius (Frye/Tarlton/Uhern):










Varadero (UE):



















Bajo Huallaga (UE) - not my frog:


----------



## azure89

Nice frogs everyone! Imis are my favorite thumb by far


----------



## D3monic

Well I was going to post some pics of my C.V imis and my Varadero's but they look like poop compared to those shots. I think you just helped convince my wife into letting me get a macro lens!


----------



## Julio

great pics as usual!!


----------



## soyadrink

My Imitator, more to come


----------



## Arrynia

Stay tuned for more pics of mine...as soon as I replace this camera's battery.


----------



## johnc

D3monic said:


> Well I was going to post some pics of my C.V imis and my Varadero's but they look like poop compared to those shots. I think you just helped convince my wife into letting me get a macro lens!


I'm flattered, Mike, but I'd appreciate seeing more shots. I love imitators.



Julio said:


> great pics as usual!!


You are too kind . I finally got some Varaderos.


----------



## D3monic

I really like the one in your avatar. Looks really pretty without all the black breaking it up.


----------



## Arrynia

Thanks to this thread, I have added the Tarlton/Uhern line of intermedius to the top of my list...


----------



## R1ch13

Stunning pictures as usual John.

Love the young CV Imi pic and the Tarlton/Uhern Intermedius.

Cant wait to see your pics Mike.

Richie


----------



## D3monic

Arrynia said:


> Thanks to this thread, I have added the Tarlton/Uhern line of intermedius to the top of my list...


I agree those are just stunning!


----------



## D3monic

johnc said:


> I'm flattered, Mike, but I'd appreciate seeing more shots. I love imitators.
> 
> 
> You are too kind . I finally got some Varaderos.


Well the wife did finally let me get a macro


----------



## johnc

Lovely frog and photo - nice Mike.


----------



## D3monic

Thanks, I just ordered a capital one credit card with that image on it....didnt need another credit card but couldnt pass up on a Dart card for dart related purchases.


----------



## phender

These are my German Green Std. Imis. For some reason I can't get the camera to capture the metallic green of their bodies. In real life, they are not yellow at all. Two different frogs, both male. I actually have 3 males. Can't seem to find a female.


----------



## Mapp

God I love imis. In a few days I'll be the proud owner of a tarapoto pair!


----------



## Chris Miller

phender said:


> These are my German Green Std. Imis. For some reason I can't get the camera to capture the metallic green of their bodies. In real life, they are not yellow at all. Two different frogs, both male. I actually have 3 males. Can't seem to find a female.


Any reason why you want a female from the same line?


----------



## phender

From what I understand they are a distinct morph from a specific location. Am I wrong? It would certainly make it easier if they weren't.


----------



## edwing206

I was talking with a local frogger bud and he told me that after speaking with Evan Twomey that the standard imitators all come from a very small location in Peru and he is convinced all the different lines in the hobby are from the same population. 


phender said:


> From what I understand they are a distinct morph from a specific location. Am I wrong? It would certainly make it easier if they weren't.


----------



## Dancing frogs

edwing206 said:


> I was talking with a local frogger bud and he told me that after speaking with Evan Twomey that the standard imitators all come from a very small location in Peru and he is convinced all the different lines in the hobby are from the same population.


Yeah, I remember a conversation quite a while ago with those guys on that subject and that was what conservationists working in Peru had said, and suggested that all the Nominat or standard imis in the hobby, including the cainarachi (sp?) "yellow" or "green" all originate from the same little area in Peru, and for the best gene pool in a breeding scenario, to interbreed them all.
TWI, however, does not seem to agree...the sheet they have on imitator says that the old lines in the hobby should be kept separate from the newer INIBCO or Understory imports, due to the fact that the newer imports have exact collection area data.


----------



## Bananaman

johnc said:


> This thread needs some love.
> 
> Tarapoto (UE):


The colors in this photo are amazing! Well done. thank you for sharing.

Intermedius - Tarlton


----------



## edwing206

Thanks for the info. Good to know these things. 
-Luis


Dancing frogs said:


> Yeah, I remember a conversation quite a while ago with those guys on that subject and that was what conservationists working in Peru had said, and suggested that all the Nominat or standard imis in the hobby, including the cainarachi (sp?) "yellow" or "green" all originate from the same little area in Peru, and for the best gene pool in a breeding scenario, to interbreed them all.
> TWI, however, does not seem to agree...the sheet they have on imitator says that the old lines in the hobby should be kept separate from the newer INIBCO or Understory imports, due to the fact that the newer imports have exact collection area data.


----------



## D3monic

Dancing frogs said:


> Yeah, I remember a conversation quite a while ago with those guys on that subject and that was what conservationists working in Peru had said, and suggested that all the Nominat or standard imis in the hobby, including the cainarachi (sp?) "yellow" or "green" all originate from the same little area in Peru, and for the best gene pool in a breeding scenario, to interbreed them all.
> TWI, however, does not seem to agree...the sheet they have on imitator says that the old lines in the hobby should be kept separate from the newer INIBCO or Understory imports, due to the fact that the newer imports have exact collection area data.


To my understanding this is correct. The standard Nominants are all of a general unknown local and should not be mixed with newer imports of KNOWN locale like Cainerachi Valley (sp) While the fact they may or may not all be from the same valley is a possibility.


----------



## johnc

Time to resurrect this thread again.

Understory Tarapoto:









Understory Varadero:









And a sib:


----------



## Topete

Amazing shots as always John.. 

i envy your talent


----------



## johnc

Topete said:


> i envy your talent


Thanks Julio. I assure you it's not talent though - it's the fruit of years of trial and error. I envy the talented ones, the people who have that "eye" that eludes me most of the time.


----------



## Julio

here are a few imis in the wild.


----------



## BlueRidge

OMG these pics are amazing! It seems alot are keeping these imis in groups? I thought they had to be kept in pairs? If I can keep them in groups I may have to look at some imis for my 40 vert.


----------



## Azurel

Here is a couple pics of my Varaderos(UE lines)


----------



## Julio

i have a 2.2 group in a 15 gallon vert, and another 4 nominal imis in a 20 gallon


----------



## tclipse

JaredJ said:


> OMG these pics are amazing! It seems *alot* are keeping these imis in groups? I thought they had to be kept in pairs? If I can keep them in groups I may have to look at some imis for my 40 vert.


Alot? Looking through the entire thread, sounddrive and julio are the only ones who mentioned having more than two together.... and they're both pretty darn experienced when it comes to keeping frogs. Until you know what the subtle signs of stress/aggression look like, it simply isn't a good idea to start out. 

There is a chance it could work out, and there is a chance that you could lose all but the dominant pair. I had four intermedius that grew up together... one ended up stunted pretty early on, and another was a male that never called until less than an hour after I separated him (aka suppressed male.. which can often = stressed male). On top of that, my pair didn't start breeding until they were the only two in there. 

If you're going to get imi's, my recommendation is to start with two until you learn the ropes as far as imitator personalities and figure out signs of aggression, etc. so you'll know if they have to be separated before it's too late. Like I said, it could turn out fine, or you could end up like me, not having any success until just a pair is left over (or, it could be worse and you could have a couple die on you, which has happened more than a few times). 

EDIT - Also, keep in mind that when a pair breeds, there will be froglets in the tank too.. which basically equates to having a group, but with a lower possibility of aggression.

The best advice I can give you is to look into variabilis... They look exactly like nominant imitators (nom. imi's imitate variabilis), but they do very well in groups. Here's the care sheet link- http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/49265-ranitomeya-variabilis-intermediate.html


----------



## Azurel

I have a group of 5 varadero in 60g cube.......So far no aggresion or fighting, but it is bigger then the average viv....My male calls constantly so far so good.


----------



## InnoEcto

Julio, 
I'm curious about the size of the wild imitator you saw.
I know there seems to be a difference in average size, for some species, between captive lines and their wild counterparts. Did you notice anything like this in the imis?


----------



## Julio

InnoEcto said:


> Julio,
> I'm curious about the size of the wild imitator you saw.
> I know there seems to be a difference in average size, for some species, between captive lines and their wild counterparts. Did you notice anything like this in the imis?


with tincts there seem to be a noticeable difference in size from captive to wild caught, but not the thumbnails we came across, they were the same as in captivity.


----------



## tclipse

Azurel said:


> I have a group of 5 varadero in 60g cube.......So far no aggresion or fighting, but it is bigger then the average viv....My male calls constantly so far so good.


Only one male calling out of 5 frogs? Chances are you have another male in there who isn't calling for some reason....


----------



## goku

young intermedius..let's see if the pattern stays like that 



















have a nice day!


----------



## dom

Thats an awesome pattern!!


----------



## Chris Miller

goku said:


> young intermedius..let's see if the pattern stays like that


I just sold 2 that started like that. It will lose quite a bit of that orange, but the areas that stay orange will intensify and on the whole it will have more orange than most.


----------



## Azurel

tclipse said:


> Only one male calling out of 5 frogs? Chances are you have another male in there who isn't calling for some reason....


I am aure there is another male with having 5 frogs.....I know I couldn't be lucky enough to get 1 male and 4 females......Once things get going I might pull some out especially once some breeding begins.....Haven't noticed anything yet as far as eggs or tads.....

I will get a couple more pics this week....


----------



## Julio

wicked frogs!!


----------



## goku

Chris Miller said:


> I just sold 2 that started like that. It will lose quite a bit of that orange, but the areas that stay orange will intensify and on the whole it will have more orange than most.


that's great to hear!


----------



## D3monic

Azurel said:


> I am aure there is another male with having 5 frogs.....I know I couldn't be lucky enough to get 1 male and 4 females......Once things get going I might pull some out especially once some breeding begins.....Haven't noticed anything yet as far as eggs or tads.....
> 
> I will get a couple more pics this week....


Be carefull pulling frogs unless you do not intend on putting them back into the viv. My group of 4 got along just fine. I pulled a few trying to make a seperate breeding pair. It didnt pan out so I put them all back into the viv together. It turned into a battle royal, the heirachy had been disturbed and it wasn't going to be restored untill one of them was killed. I pulled the one that was getting tackled the most and it has been fine since with 2 males and one female.


----------



## Azurel

Good points Mike......Once I pull one or more they will be gone to a new viv or sold/traded.....No going back in....


----------



## Okapi

My new nominant pair from www.Alphaprobreeders.com
Male:








Female:


----------



## zBrinks

Some pics of my male Yuri:


----------



## VicSkimmr

Bump

Is it just a coincidence or do intermedius from the Phil Tan line always have lighter colored legs?


----------



## KaitlinDragon

I had no idea about imies! I mean, yes I knew they were dart frogs, no, I did not know they were drop-dead GORGEOUS!


----------



## D3monic

Not sure if I posted in this thread..









































































Just a few


----------



## gary1218

standard female. LOVE the legs


----------



## Vagabond324

Wow, what colors these little guys have, makes me want to turn my new 18x18x18 exo-terra into a tank just for Imitators. Any hints or tips as to the best types as a first Imitator frog to seek and how many to put in this tank? I was thinking at least 4 which would give me about a 85% chance of getting a pair. I'm going to try out the Cat litter background along with some driftwood and cork bark pieces on this tank and stock it with some Broms I have been purchasing. I don't want to hijack the thread with information other than what it's asking for, so please feel free to PM me if you have the time. Thanks a bunch. Jon


----------



## Freeradical53

My Yuris from npaull


----------



## pdfCrazy

Shazam! Back to life for a great thread.


----------



## nburns

gary1218 said:


> standard female. LOVE the legs


Yeah. That's pretty sweet.


----------



## rigel10

Some pics of my Varaderos and Intermedius "Banded".


----------



## Adven2er

Understory Tarapoto imitators
Parents came from the OP of this thread.


----------



## Deanos

Tarapoto Imitators (Tor Linbo)


----------



## Guanton75

Both UE Varadero
Enjoy,
Seth


----------



## glass frog

Guanton75 said:


> Both UE Varadero
> Enjoy,
> Seth


they make that restepia look huge.


----------



## briley5

Intermedius

















not a great pic


----------



## VicSkimmr

BH


----------



## Gamble

Green/Nominant Imitators (Nabors line)
*these are pics of froglets my breeders have produced ... parent pics were too blurry*















Varadero (UE line)
















Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heckler

Various pics of my Varadero

My oldest male









Same male climbing









My oldest male is also the one who doesnt run from a camera 









Partner in crime for said male. Female is camera shy









Scoping out film cans together









My second male. More timid than the first guy, but he's coming into his own









With his partner (not confirmed, but all signs point to female)









First tadpole from confirmed pair. No photos of sibling in cup next to him









Fast forward about 2 weeks. Absorbing his tail on land like a boss









Still have a total of two tadpoles in water and 2 eggs almost ready to hatch


----------



## sounddrive

Can't believe this thread is still going and close to the front lol been out of the hobby a few years ...... Just getting back into it ...... Good to see some old and meet some new froggers


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN

First time Veradero dad doing his thing...


----------



## WeeNe858

My little bro took this one of my female Tarapoto


----------



## patm

I'll add a couple...



















Pat


----------



## Azurel

patm said:


> I'll add a couple...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pat


Which one is in the first picture Pat? Nice contrast between the dorsum colors and the blue of the legs.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## patm

Azurel said:


> Which one is in the first picture Pat? Nice contrast between the dorsum colors and the blue of the legs.
> 
> sent from my Galaxy S lll


That's one of my Yurimaguensis. Probably my favorite of the imitators that I've kept.

-Pat


----------



## frog dude

It has only been ten day's since the last post on this thread, but it still needed to be bumped.  Whatcha got?


----------



## VicSkimmr

it's starting to suck only having one type of frog, no variety for photos


----------



## Azurel

VicSkimmr said:


> it's starting to suck only having one type of frog, no variety for photos


But that is a damn good looking frog...B.H imitator?

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## frog dude

I am trying to decide what I want my first thumb to be, and I am definitely getting an imitator morph, but I can't decide between intermedius, banded, or BH imis. What's your favorite of the three?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

some varadero, and varadero painting

























my first and only thumbs


----------



## Elliot

Did you paint that varadero, Troy? It looks great.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

yep its mostly finish just a few fine details then I still need to varnish it, thanks!


----------



## Elliot

If you enjoy spending a good amount of time working on painting frogs, I'm sure there are a bunch of people that would like to have a cool frog painting in their frog room. That's a little extra source of income for your frogs. I'd like to have one, but I'm not suggesting anything because I don't have the money to spend on one right now


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

-not to derail the thread but believe me Ive thought about it, I think the best thing to do in this situation is offer high quality prints of the original paintings, for a number of reasons, cost being the main reason. Originals cost quite a bit more than prints, while they have the mot value vividness and detail, it seems most people aren't really willing to pay the big bucks for fine art these days. 

Ive been trying to find a high quality printer in my area to make some nice prints on canvas then i could sign and date the limited edition prints and sell them for about 200 bucks. Im gaining some ground on this, for I have found a printer, now we are just working on some samples to see how they come out before I offer them. i will not sell something Im not 100% happy with. Im actually doing the samples of Originals that Ive sold in the past and don't have anymore, so i can have a version once again, and Im very picky when it comes to detail and color in art, so hopefully in the near future i will have some awesome prints available. Wish me luck


----------



## Julio

amazing Painting, how much are you selling it for?


----------



## VicSkimmr

Azurel said:


> But that is a damn good looking frog...B.H imitator?
> 
> sent from my Galaxy S lll


yep! I love them, I just wish I had some other kinds to take pictures of haha. My 365 day project feels like it has been frog, frog, frog, frog, car, frog, frog, fly tying equipment, frog, frog, beach stuff, frog, etc lol.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Julio its not currently for sale, but id probably put a sticker on this one anywhere from 1800-2200

prints will be aorund 200


----------



## VicSkimmr

frog dude said:


> I am trying to decide what I want my first thumb to be, and I am definitely getting an imitator morph, but I can't decide between intermedius, banded, or BH imis. What's your favorite of the three?


I've had both the intermedius and the BH now and I love both. If you go the intermedius route, I would recommend getting Chazuta instead as they're basically the same thing but have locale data now. 

I'm happy I chose BH for my big tank, so I guess I'd say they're my favorite.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Letting anyone who cares know, that I have 6 prints made of the Giant Orange painting 2 are spoken for, let me know if your interested.


----------



## frogparty




----------



## JayMillz

Our first froglet member of the family, checking out land for it's very first time.


----------



## heckler

Memories of a simpler time. The larger froglet morphed out in February. Since this photo, all four tadpoles have morphed, along with two more, with the last two about to leave water any day now.









One of the morphed tadpoles


----------



## bastimentos

Mom and baby


----------



## blehrer

Great shots, congrats on the new guys.


----------



## BYHGAB

Came across using this strange thing called the search function? Anyway here are my new Tarapoto Imitators compliments of Mike Rizzo from Glass Box Tropicals. 
Understory Enterprises line:


----------

